# Wade is the King of Bling



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq hosted the King of Bling contest with sports celebrities bringing in their pimped out cars to determine who is the King of Bling. Wade won but I'm not sure what kind of car he brought. This was just on Headline News. Photos anyone?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here you go









Here's the trophy he won









Looks like they will show it on ESPN.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

that H2 looks f'ing nice! and i usually hate when ppl do that ****, and get way to carried away, but hes got style.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I want more pics..


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's a Hawtdamn car!


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Those gotta be like 38's.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Actor Orlando Jones rolled up in a sleek, 1962 Chevrolet Bel Air.








All-Car Showdown host Shaquille O'Neal with "King of Bling" winner Corey Maggette from the Los Angeles Clippers.








Corey Maggette's Cadillac Escalade ESV won Best Interior, featuring at least 16 video monitors inside, including three in the cargo area and two installed in the footwells of the front seats.








R&B singer Macy Gray won "Best Exterior" with her uniquely styled Hummer H2.








Actress Michelle Rodriguez attracted plenty of attention arriving in this stylish Chevrolet SSR.








Former Miss USA Shanna Moakler won “Best Old School Car” for her 1953 Seafoam Green Cadillac Coupe DeVille.








Oscar-winning actor Adrien Brody came dressed to match his customized 2005 Chevrolet Corvette.








This 1968 Midnight Blue Pontiac Firebird belongs to football star Terrell Owens.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Some of these cars are hideous.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

For those who are interested, D Wade will hold a press conference at 6 ET on NBA TV. Just a heads-up. :wink:

got the info from nba.com


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> For those who are interested, D Wade will hold a press conference at 6 ET on NBA TV. Just a heads-up. :wink:
> 
> got the info from nba.com


Thanks, I was wondering what time that press conference would start.


----------

